# How To Solve This



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I have a VIP211K cabled to a Samsung 40" LCD. From the 211 I have a coax going to a 19" analog TV in the dining room. The 19" TV in the dining room shows the screen about 1/2 the size...like 8 x 14 viewing area.

So I tried something. I have a coax coming up from the Den downstairs that is cabled to my DN 508 PVR unit and 35" analog TV. I hook up this coax from the Den-508 receiver to the 19" in the dining room and I get a full screen.

Is there something about the VIP211K that will not allow a full screen to another TV when it is cabled to to it?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The receiver is only designed to be hooked up to 1 TV. While all outputs are active, only one screen format is available at a time. Your problem is that you are mixing TV types (widescreen and 4:3) on a single receiver, and it can't be set to both settings simultaneously.

The 508 is 4:3/SD-only, so it doesn't have this issue.

If you upgrade your 211k to a 222k, and can plug in a phone line to it, you'll have a second, SD output that can be controlled independently, and your monthly bill will stay the same. You'll pay an extra $5/month if it isn't plugged in to the phone.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I have to differ with you on the VIP211K only being cabled to one TV.

I've solved the problem. On the Samsung LCD. I have this TV set for HD Normal. Right to the right of HD Normal is another that I have set as SD Zoom. Now I can view (full screen) the TV in the dinning room as if it were the signal coming from the Den downstairs.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

On the bottom left of your remote there should be a "Format" button to change res, try using that. You can also press Menu, then 6 and then 7 for HDTV setup and set it up that way.


----------

